# 2008 Pinarello Prince Limited Caisse d'Epargne Team Edition



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Well it seems that I might as well add my ride to the mix of beauties posted here. Of course these photo's may not be as porn like as the great ones that "Rhauft" took, but they do show the build. This one presently sports the Zero Gravity Red Devil N.E.R.D. brakes in the build. Specs below:

*2008 Pinarello Prince Limited Caisse d'Epargne Team Edition*

Size:	57.5cm 
Weight:	14.60 lb

Crankset:	Campy Record Ultra Torque, 172.5mm, Compact 34/50, Ceramic Bearings

Cassettes:	Campy Record Ultra 12-25

Handlebar:	Stella Azzurra Tirreno, 44 c-t-c

Shifters/Brake
Levers: Limited Edition, Red Team Edition

Stem:	Stella Azzurra Vice Versa

Pulleys:	Ceramic Speed Zero Friction

Wheels:	Campy Bora Ultra Carbon Tubular w/ Campy Ceramic Bearings

Tires:	Continental Competition 22mm Tubular (Vectran & Black Chili)

Brakes:	Zero Gravity N.E.R.D. Red Devil - 2008

Brake Pads:	Campy Record Carbon for Bora’s

Pedals:	Look Keo Ti Carbon HM Pedals

Saddle:	Fi’zi:k Arione K:1 (Mobius)

Cages:	Elite Custom Carbon Cages (ELI 119)

View attachment 139782


View attachment 139783


View attachment 139784


View attachment 139785


View attachment 139786


View attachment 139787


View attachment 139788


View attachment 139789


View attachment 139790


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*It is about the bike..*

I enjoy rhaufts pics as much as the next Pinarello fan, but I thought it was the bike that made it porn and not the poses.  

Thanks for sharing - I have been contemplating the NERDs, as expensive as they are even on EBay, for my Paris,so it's good to see what they look like on a somewhat similar bike. 

Even though the most common pic posts seem to be the original team color (with the mandatory Boras), it's my favorite color along with the red that Team Bissell rides and Caisse D'Epargne switched to.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

cycleboyco said:


> I enjoy rhaufts pics as much as the next Pinarello fan, but I thought it was the bike that made it porn and not the poses.


Bella bicicletta! but definitely not mine (again), give all credit to Fuhgetaboudit for his build. Waaaaay too much stack on that steerer for my needs. 
Btw I just ordered an 09 Red (Cod. 416 Fire). Should be picking it up at Interbike next week. I originally wanted the "Devil" but they will not be available state side until January. 








:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Rhauft .... Yes too much stack at the moment. But it's brand new and they wanted to make sure of the fit and everything before they cut it and size it accordingly. That will come soon enough.

Beautiful Bike there my friend! Doesn't Pinarello just make the sexiest bikes around!!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Indeed they do and so many choices this year too! 
Fit: How tall are you and what's your inseam? You appear to be a little tall for 172.5 cranks?
I'm 6'0" w/33" inseam and the 56cm w/175mm cranks is perfect for me.
Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Rhauft,

I'm 6'-2" tall with a 34" inseam. Not that this is a definitive answer, but I was fitted by Dr. Massimo Testa, a cycling sports physician here at U.C. Davis in Sacramento. He's now in Park City, Utah. Given those measurements what would you think for Crank length....?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Fuhgetaboudit said:


> Rhauft,
> 
> I'm 6'-2" tall with a 34" inseam. Not that this is a definitive answer, but I was fitted by Dr. Massimo Testa, a cycling sports physician here at U.C. Davis in Sacramento. He's now in Park City, Utah. Given those measurements what would you think for Crank length....?


34" inseam = 175mm especially with that big frame. (IMHO) (YMMV)
At 6'2", the 57.5 seems right but just looking at your seat post/stem length, the bike looks huge to me.
Prince's run big. I normally ride a 57cm seat/top tube, but the 56cm Prince is perfect for me. Remember that I'm 2" shorter than you but only 1" shorter inseam...


----------



## airastro (Jun 30, 2006)

Bruce,

Congrats on the new bike. I'm sure you will find it was worth the wait. I am also 6'2 with a 34 inch inseam, riding a 57.5, deda zero 120mm stem with 175mm cranks.

ps- did the original retailer ever come through for you?


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*Original Retailer*

Airastro,

Hello good buddy!! Good to hear from you once again.

No, the original retailer did not come through at first. That is to say, not until he was contacted by Gitabike and our attorney. Even then, it took a month later to have the money posted back into my account. Absolutely shameful!

Stay in touch!!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

that is a beautiful build. However, I ran those stella bars for 2 years. Best thing i ever did was get rid of them. to each his own, but they feel really cool for about 5 minutes. they're light, dissapate shock superbly, but the shape is just terrible. Good luck and enjoy the rides


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*Handlebars*

Thanks!... Although not the purpose of this thread on the Pinarello, but what bars do you like now? I'd be curious to see what others feel comfortable riding with. I was thinking about the Cinelli Ram 2 in White, but would really like to have 110mm with 44 c-t-c width instead of 42 width.


----------



## nathan R (Sep 9, 2007)

*Pinarello Prince Carbon Orange*

Not that I like giving Pinarello free marketing but I thought I'd show another color scheme. Its an 2008 and It took an unanticipated 5 months to get here. It wasn't a standard color for the US and having lived in italy for a year I knew how it works over there. They do great work but they aren't ever in a hurry. The Shamal Ultra wheels are almost a perfect match to the frame. I really like the color and when I ordered it the thinking was every bike I saw was some combination of black, red and white (colors I really like) but grey and orange was a nice change (but the five months was painful). I also included the bike I upgarded from an Olmo with the chrome fork and Columbus SL tubing which I purchased used in italy 15 years ago...lets just say technology has come a long way and haven't got only 'old red' since the new one came. The build is pretty standard with campy record, the shamal wheels, I love the sella SMP saddle (no numbness ever!), only thing I don't like is the Ritchey stem, aside from the carbon weave doesn't go with a pure italian bike and it has a lot of flex. If any one has suggestions on a stiff stem I'm open. Any hope you enjoy the pics if I can upload them.


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

*Gorgeous Prince Nathan!!*

That's a gorgeous Pinarello Nathan! I've seen one at the shop where I had mine built. Tim at Wrench Science in Berkely, CA has one exactly like that and it is even more stunning in person. He too stated it was not a regular color for Pinarello, but when he saw it he had to have it as their team racing colors are Orange and Blue. That's a real looker for sure!

I had good luck with a Zip 145 Carbon Stem and would go back to one in a heartbeat. Perhaps look into that for your mike.

all the best!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Why the long cage on the rear derailleur?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

the fsa compact is fantastic. I'd prefer about 5mm more drop for perfection


----------



## nathan R (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks I'll look into the FSA, little more drop would make it a touch stiffer but its fairly comfortable position for the moment. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i said fsa compact, which are bars. For a stem I'd go for a plain ole" thompson. perfect for an elegant prince like yours. 
best looking bike EVER, by the way. love bl/orange.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

*what about my favorite component...*

..I had to do something until the Super Record group arrives.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

the genie said:


> ..I had to do something until the Super Record group arrives.


Note the goose bumps in the waist area.  Either she is cold or... :aureola:


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Alejandro Valverde's Prince, w/ his signature. Team España! (hence the colors)

Corsaire


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^^ nice i really like it! i much prefer the orange though


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

That's my wife holding my frame and saddle......... like I wish!


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

Born on 31 December 2008.
Initiated on 01 January 2009.
I can't keep my hands off her...


----------



## edwardthelocal (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi there
cool looking prince, this is the state of mine up to now......Super Record etc is all in a cardboard box along with everything else, just waiting for the extralight skewers and schmolke plugs to arrive then its off to the shop for the build up.

Im 6 foot and 34 inseam, but have 172.5 cranks, how do you find the 175's....Oh and how does the beast ride! Very fast i bet.....


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

It rides better, in my view, than anything on earth so far. It is precise, explosive, strong, and beautiful. The Boras, Super Record, and frameset work together so well, it feels as if it all was quicksilver blending from one end to the other.
I've tested most of the great brands available to us. Among my bikes I have a Scott Addict R1 with Red, and a Litespeed Archon with Dura-Ace. I rode those two very frequently over the last few months, but today I have no desire to take them out again, or any of the others. 
I only have eyes for one now, and I want to ride her more and more.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

Fuhgetaboudit,

I was curious and decided to look at your bike more carefully...
It's awesome. Record 10 or SR11, you're still riding the best out there. The Talon bar would look great on it, but your riding position will change substantially. I'm fairly tall at 6'1'' and also had a reversed stem previously, the Talon lowered my front almost 2 inches. Surprisingly, I like it much better.

I hope you're enjoying the TOC. It ends Sunday in my corner of the planet, and I get to go to the big party afterwards. It will be fun.


----------

